# Wash Post Halloween article



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

No idea if anyone else has posed this, but this article was written by one of us, I think.

http://views.washingtonpost.com/pun....huffman/2009/11/the_demise_of_halloween.html


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Some people just don't "get it"...


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

So I take it, madmomma, you're not dressing up as a carrot or handing out coloring books next year?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pretty damn funny - I love tongue-in-cheek humor And I don't think I'd look good as a carrot, either. Maybe an artichoke...

Now that I think on it, we didn't see too many "scary" costumes this year, but I don't mind the kinder, gentler costumes. One of my favorites for the evening was a tiny child dressed as a bumblebee - absolutely adorable.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

I started my son off at Trick or Treat when he was 2. I gave him a choice to dress up scary or not. I told him the tradition and idea behind being scary is to ward off evil spirits that roam the earth on Halloween. He said daddy I want to be a skeleton and has not let me down in 9 years. 

No candy for Trick or Treat? The payback for that is soaped windows and toilet paper in all the trees....They were asking for it!!! 

If I had taken my son to the White House, I would have laughed when he refused the non-candy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There is one non-candy item TOTs seem to love, and that's glow bracelets. We tried them out this year along with handing out candy, and had no problem getting rid of 60 of them. If they'd been around when I was a kid, I would have wanted one, too


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

you had me till Glenn Beck, - come on! that guys a baggie of bat **** cray meatlof.

Stupid costumes has nothing to do with socialism. I'm a socialist ( in his eyes) and my Costume rocks!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I was loving he article until he got all political on us... We gave out vampire teeth, glow bracelets, and candy. The kids went crazy over the trinkets and I had to tell them to go ahead and take some candy too. I do agree, however that the original tapestry of Halloween is falling away and being replaced by the sanitized version. A lot of childhood is going that way.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Come on people! This is a "Pundit" article on the freaking Washington Post for crying out loud! Of course he's going to get political. That's what Pundit's on the Post do! This was like a printed version of the Jon Daily Show or the Colbert Report. I got a good chuckle from this!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Dried fruit? We'd have egged her house for sure.

One of my math teachers stiffed us on good candy one year. We tp-ed his house the very same night with every roll we could get. We wrapped his house year after year...sometimes having to wait until 2 or 3 am for the older guys hiding in the trees to get tired and go to bed. Apricots...oh hell no. We'd have tp-ed the house for sure. Those secret service SOBs gotta sleep sometime.

As for those glow bracelets from Michaels...Those worthless things didn't glow very well or very long. Luckily we had lots of candy to go with em. Next year I'll know better.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

What does he mean,"We aren't Pagans anymore...."?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

JR- I was wondering the same thing! I think he needs to get out more.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I liked it until he put the politics in motion and alluded to Obama leading to Socialism which leads to no Halloween... All of it ill-informed BS mind ya. I don't mix politics and 'ween.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

From their comments, I'd say some of those "judges" have a stick stuck so far up their ass it's poking a hole in their brain. One of them even went off on "why do we need another pundit, I don't like pundits..." Was that DB even aware s/he was judging a *pundit contest?*

As someone mentioned, this was social satire. And, believe it or not, it is possible to poke fun at both sides of an issue simultaneously. Of course, a lot of people don't understand that and take a totally offended one-sided interpretation of it when it's presented to them. Which is why Parker and Stone end up offending so many people (much to their delight)... the true genius of a movie like _Team America_ was that it could rake both Conservatives and Liberals over the coals at the same time and then laugh at anyone who rabidly takes either side. It takes subtlety and skill to do that.


----------

